# Minka birthday today photos



## JimMontana (Feb 18, 2007)

Today, June 20, is Minka's First Birthday. In her honor, I hope you all don't mind me posting some today's birthday photos in a thread rather than in a gallery. (I'll put more photos there too when I can get around to it.  ) Help her celebrate!

Photos this birthday morning. After arising, first photo: Minka loves these little mini tennis balls and we usually just give her 1 or 2 at a time (she's a better retriever than our previous Golden and Lab Retrievers were)... but instead here plopped down about 7 all at once, LOL. Astounded, but she eventually got them all herded over to her rug. She can be a little shepherd dog with her toys sometimes.

She got some treats -- spoonful of yogurt and then cheerios. Loves cheerios for training treats and usually just gets 1 or 2, but when I started giving her commands and did it like 8 times (single cheerios) in a row, she got so hyped up in glee that she went right into run-like-hell mode! So funny, I'd never seen her do RLH just from treats, LOL. Brother Tully just stood there watching in amazement.

Then a birthday present, new squeaky toy in the photos. Very soft and squeakable, a little hedgehog? or something, and she was squeaking it herself within minutes. Don't you like seeing her hold it between her little furry paws? 

Brother puppy Tully of course joined in the party. Excited, they had one of their daily wrestling sessions... and I'm posting a few of those with good wrestling-face expressions in a 2nd Reply right after this one, so come back to the thread and look if you want.

Later today the plan after work is to take Minka & Tully for a picnic celebration. Picnic dinner. It's summer-like here today in western Montana and there's a great Nat'l Forest picnic area just minutes outside of town amongst tall Ponderosa pines etc.


----------



## JimMontana (Feb 18, 2007)

Part 2: Minka & Tully's birthday wrestling session. I've rotated some of these so that you can see their facial expressions better -- big-eyed and play snarling. They wrestle like this multiple times every day and little Tully certainly holds his own with big sister.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

arty: Happy Birthday Minka!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Happy 1st Birthday Minka!!arty: op2: :hungry: Hava great day!:biggrin1:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MINKA

Great photo's I thought I was looking at Riley & Monte..


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday MINKA!  :birthday:

She's a Gemini! Just like my hubby 

Just for fun:

*Gemini: 21 May - 21 June

Characteristics:

Positive: adaptable, versatile, lively, active, independent, curious

Negative: extrovert (can also be a positive characteristic), inquisitive, loud, at times unaffectionate

Most compatible with: Leo, Libra, Aquarius, Gemini (most compatible - what did you expect, it's a symmetry thing!).

Least Compatible with: Cancer

Gemini is simply too active for Cancer! Cancer likes to stay at home and relax while Gemini wants to go and have fun.

Although the Gemini energy level is much higher than that of home-loving and security-needing Cancer, don't forget that any obstacles in a relationship can be overcome with enough determination - opposites really do attract!

General Advice:

Gemini pets are often extremely active and like very much to be heard. They will notify you whenever anything happens in your neighborhood (whether it's a child walking down the street or a car crash down the block).

Being active and extrovert can occasionally mean being a bit of a troublemaker. With a Gemini as a pet you can be sure that life will never be dull.

With an insatiable curiosity and keen powers of observation, Gemini pets will try to communicate with you using body language, eye contact and by making noises (growls, barks, meows, etc.).

Gemini is ruled by Mercury. Pets born under this sign tend to be independent and not necessarily very interested in physical contact. However, when your pet does want a cuddle he will make it known to you (it will probably happen when he is exhausted from running around). Don't be disappointed or insulted if at times he doesn't seem interested in your affection.

When choosing your Gemini pet it might be a good idea to take home two animals from the same litter - after all, Gemini is the sign of the Twins!

To stop your pet becoming bored, try to vary his daily routine and teach him lots of new games and tricks.

Gemini Facts:

Gemini the Twins represents the third sign of the Zodiac (21 May - 21 June).

This constellation gets its name from two bright stars, Castor and Pollux (the famous mythical twins of Greek mythology).

Whereas the ancient Greeks recognized the constellation as representing Castor and Pollux (sons of Leda and Zeus), the Romans identified the twins as Romulus and Remus (founders of Rome ).

Gemini is one of the few constellations that look like the figures it is meant to represent. Once you find the twins' heads, (the bright stars Castor and Pollux), it is not difficult to find their arms and legs.

The three Air signs (Gemini, Libra and Aquarius) tend to be great thinkers with excellent communication skills.

Ruling planet - Mercury

Primary color - Green

Birthstone - Emerald or Pearl*

She looks like she's having a blast! Great pics, Jim.

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

For some reason, it wouldn't let me edit my post to put the link for the Pet Horoscopes:

http://www.petroscopes.com/index.html


----------



## JimMontana (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks!! Too bad she wasn't all nicely brushed for you all, but her more typical look. Well, we try to keep the worst of the matting away.

Leann, yes I always do a doubletake when look at your signature photo.

Kara, I hadn't seen Signs info for pets -- "Petroscope", LOL. Hmmm, Minka has SOME of those traits of course; well, I guess she's on the cusp also. But Tully seems a little more like that Gemini -- more of a "troublemaker" etc.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Happy birthday Minka!

Jim, I loved the stories of her treats, RLH, and her gifts. The photos show that you have two ferocious monsters living there! LOL! I love how they (Havs in general) always get so mean looking when they play, but they are such sweet dogs.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Minka!!!! Jim, it's so obvious that you can't stand your pooches:biggrin1: ..... those are two happy, loved and photographed pups.... keep up the lovin.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Somehow, I get email (spam) sent to me from them? lol...I'm guessing one of the online pet stores I shop at sold my name? 

Gucci is a Capricorn, and is somewhat accurate, but off on other things. I'm a Capricorn too so we are a "match made in heaven" lol

Have fun at your picnic and take LOTS of pics!!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Casper and I would like to wish Minka a very HAPPY BIRTHDAY! Jim, great pictures, really enjoyed them!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

_Happy Birthday Minka_

arty: What fun the pups are having:drum:

:hungry: Have a great picnic.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Happy BIRTHDAY MINKA


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Happy Birthday to you,
Happy Birthday to you,
Happy Birthday Dear Minka....
Happy Birthday to you!

arty:

Today is my mom's birthday too..tomorrow my oldest son...he will be 19...mom probably would prefer be not telling her age :biggrin1: but I will 68!


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

i want two too! happy birthday minka!...judy


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Thoses pictures are so cute I love to see them play around like that.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, MINKA!arty:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Happy birthday Minka!*

:whoo: Happy Birthday Minka!:whoo:
You are adorable!arty:


----------



## juscha (May 24, 2007)

*Happy Birthday, Minka!*
Jim, I liked your little birthday story and the pictures you've takeneace:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MINKA!!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Happy Birthday Minka!!!

It looks like rather than cake, she gets to eat Tully!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Amanda, when was Dora's big day? Wow, poor Valentino only got a new toy...I won't tell him!:biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Her party was back at the end of January. We took all the goodies to share with friends. Dora was way more interested in the human goodies than the dog but she did collect some very good presents from friends! here is the link to the party http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/ama07...=&.done=http://photos.yahoo.com/ph//my_photos

We didnt have a first birthday party like we wanted since it is bad time of year in Ohio to have tons of dogs over to your house! So this worked out better.

Amanda


----------



## JimMontana (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks! ...I thought it would be fun to post on her special day and am enjoying all your comments so far, and Minka feels the love from so many people who love Havs and thanks you all!!! Well, I'll let her know! eace: 

Amanda, you obviously celebrate Dora well! Great photo!! Minka and Tully would probably love to play with her, although they might go for the cake or (homemade?) dog biscuits instead?

Okay; in Minka's honor, I'm going to stick one more recent photo in here in case anyone else looks here. One of my recent best favorite from just few weeks ago which I haven't posted here yet. When I can get around to it, might post some more. This place still looks like this right now with snow on the mountains: Minka on shore of blue-green Lake McDonald in Glacier Nat'l Park near our cabin.


----------



## juscha (May 24, 2007)

WOW, this lanscape is fabulous! Amazing! Just right for the little beautiful girl...


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MINKA! 

How sweet she is! 

I just love all the pictures, but I must comment on two of my favs. The first is of the two of them playing, so great! And the second favorite is of Minka on the shore of the lake. So picturesque! Thanks for sharing with us Jim.

Lisa


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

That photo makes me want to visit!!! I thought it looked like Vancouver for a second and then I read the description.

Homemade dog cookies are easy- 1 egg, 1 c whole wheat flour, 1 c liver all in food processor, spread and cook for 30 mins and use cute doggy bone! And a great birthday gift. Except my girls wanted the cake!!!

Amanda


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

What a beautiful photo. Minka looks so content...but who wouldn't in that spot.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

What a beautiful spot Jim to photograph Minka!Wonderful......hoto:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

*HAPPY 1ST BIRTHDAY MINKA!arty: *

KOHANA :grouphug:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Shouts of birthday wishes to Minka....love the photos!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Hey Jim 
Happy Birthday Minka ..
Guess what Cosmo was born on June 20 too - so they share something in common ..
His birthday was not quite as exciting as Minka 's . He had to work on the construction site . He does the rounds twice a day .. checking things out making sure Uncle David & Uncle Jim have things in hand ..
Do not apologize about her doo . She is adorable ...Cosmo & Ahnold / like a more casual wind blown look as well .. 
We are hoping to make it up to Tahoe next week but they always seems to be something that sets us back .. Like Construction maybe .
So great to see you dogs ..
Take care


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Belated Happy Birthday Minka!!
Wonderful photos. Thanks for sharing them .

Susan


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Congratulations Minka!!!

Really Great "scary-hav'" piccies!!:whoo:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy birthday to Minka!!!

Minka's and Bugsy's brithdays are only one day apart. Bugsy's is June 21st. How about a double birthday party.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Happy Birthday Minka!! Those are such fun photos - her day looked like so much fun


----------

